

Comcast bill changes customer’s first name to “A–hole” - smacktoward
http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/01/comcast-bill-changes-customers-first-name-to-ahole/

======
DaveK23
Who exactly is "Comcast Bill" and why is he changing someone's name?

